# J D 345 backfires



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

345 backfires, but only when under heavy load. Was running very rough. Rebuilt carb... no success. Replaced carb... now runs well, but backfires and "cuts out" when Uber heavy load. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Bladechaser,
All mower engines balk under overload conditions. There is a limit to how much grass they can cut. If this is your problem, cut the heavy stuff in two or more passes (cut high first pass) to reduce the load on your mower.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Kawasaki engine that spits up thru the carburetor when a sudden heavy load is imposed. One thing to look out for is that you don't blow the air cleaner tube off the carburetor when it spits up. I had to tie my air tube to the carb with wire to prevent this from happening


----------

